# Wassail (3 pics)



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Yesterday was mead bottling day. I did a muscadine mead (I grew the grapes), a mango mead (mango from case puree purchase) and a sweet mead that I have had around for a while. The first pic here shows me racking out of the carboy into the bottling tank. A hydrometer shows the specific gravity to tell if fermentation is done. 











The next pic here shows bottling. The thing at the end of the tube is pressure activated to let the good times flow.











Next pic shows bottle capper. On the counter is the corker for corks in wine bottles.


----------

